# What is good and inexpensive face moisturizer ??



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am looking for a good and inexpensive face moisturizer with SPF that isn't too greasy? I am on a budget right now but need to moisturize so any help with a product would be greatly appreciated. Drugstore brands are fine too!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2009)

I just use regular ole' Oil Of Olay for combination skin. I always mix it with my foundation to make a tinted moisturizer and I've never had any breakouts with it or greasy skin even though I have very oily skin. It's basic, somewhat cheap (under ten bucks) and a bottle will last you a long time.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Cetaphil religiously. It doesn't have any SPF, but my makeup does so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 25, 2009)

nivea creme is by far the best moisturiser i've ever used!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2009)

A thin coat of vaseline can work, the nivea cream works great too. If it's available where you live, Skinfood (NZ brand) have a light moisturizer that's really cheap for the big tube you get, and it works well too, a tube lasts you a few months so i consider it a good deal.


----------



## brightlights (Jun 25, 2009)

I mostly use Cetaphil too, but sometimes I use a Khiels' SPF 15 moisturizer that was like $15.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 26, 2009)

I use Mario Badescu's Honey moisturizer and I love it! I've tried so many moisturizers, cheap and expensive.. and I love this so much. It's priced in the middle at $25. A bottle lasts me awhile though.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2009)

Bella, to hijack for a second, doe it smell like honey? I have a massive honey mania. Could I get it at sephora?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2009)

Bella, to hijack for a second, doe it smell like honey? I have a massive honey mania. Could I get it at sephora?


----------



## marilynnsyrett (Jun 26, 2009)

I suggest *La Roche-Posay Anthelios SX *. This is an excellent moisturizer + sunscreen and worke wonderfully!


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 26, 2009)

I like Kiehl's moisturizer with SPF. I have oily skin so it is hard for me to wear sun protection without looking shiny. But the Kiehl's moisturizer with SPF also comes in a oil-free water based formula which works perfectly.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bella, to hijack for a second, doe it smell like honey? I have a massive honey mania. Could I get it at sephora?



It's not listed on the french sephora website


----------



## Smookynj (Jul 7, 2009)

I like to use TimeWise Age-Fighting Moisturizer by Mary Kay. They have it for normal to dry and combination to oily skin and it has SPF in it as well. Plus when i put my foundation on with it, it glides on very easy. It's not greasy and a little goes a long way so my bottles last a long time.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Roodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ummm there is one by LaRoche Posay i tried some at a friends house it was really good! MuT members help me out! whats the name? Do you remember which skintype it's for ?


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 7, 2009)

Right now I'm obsessed with the Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Cream SPF 15. I got it on sale for $11 and I'm really happy with it. I still need to find a cheep exfoliator that I like. So for the only one I've been happy with is the Cosmedicine Medi-morphosis one. Haha being semi-poor sux!


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 9, 2009)

Boots US has an oil free moisturizer at SPF 15, if I'm not mistaken.

It works pretty well too, and isn't too greasy


----------



## Ssue (Jul 12, 2009)

I use the LaRoshe Posay too with SPF 15. It it light, absorbs well, doesn't have much of a scent and lasts a long time so you don't need to reapply as often when you are out in the sun.


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 25, 2009)

Aveeno


----------



## Southmyrtle89 (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like the Neutrogena SPF Moisturizer. They have a nice non-greasy kind that smells great and rubs in nicely. You can find it at CVS.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 26, 2009)

I have tried a couple of the suggested moisturizers. I like the skinfood, it sinks into your skin pretty fast. I dont know about the nivea...maybe during the winter and if you have super dry skin. I have an oily and sensitive skin and I know it makes me break out super fast. I also tried the aveeno moisturizer and i actually love that once (i made my boyfriend start using it too.)


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm using the Neutrogena healthy skin and it's working. I have some acne going on


----------



## asisler (Jul 27, 2009)

If your budget is between $12 and $15 I know of some products that you might like to try.


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll bet you do.. Lol. (Don't forget to read the rules...please) And I don't consider $15 as cheap btw...


----------



## lalalalila (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Healthy Skin Face Lotion with SPF 15. It contains Multi Vitamins and Alpha-Hydroxy. I have sensitive skin and eczema, but this moisturizer doesn't irritate my skin and leaves it baby-soft.

It's pretty inexpensive: around $9 at Target or WalMart. You can also get it at grocery stores, but they're a little more expensive there.

Recommend!


----------



## Jen89 (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the cetaphil moisturizer as well but mine has spf in it, so instead of sunscreen when I go to the beach, I use that moisturizer.


----------



## pinay (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Jergens natural glow FACE, which also evens out your face color. I'm Filipina and I like my tan so I maintain it by using Jergens every night. It's also very cheap and you can find it anywhere.


----------



## starrose (Sep 20, 2009)

baby oil is a good moisterizer and makeup remover. also even though it is not that appealing you could use crisco


----------



## MissCris219x (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything by Dove


----------



## riyagupta (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont know about inexpensive moisturizer ... but i like Kaya's Face wash... Also i read some good reviews on skin care at a website called vivelwow


----------



## J-Katt (Sep 28, 2009)

I strongly suggest Eucerin Everyday protection with SPF 30. It comes in a 4 oz bottle for like $7 - $10. Ulta sells it for $9.99 and if you use one of thier $3.50 off coupons you can get it pretty cheap. I used to be able to find it at Target and Walmart, but lately I have only been able to find it at Ulta. Anyway, it was suggested by my instructor when I was in Aestetician school and I have been using it ever since.


----------



## Olivia23 (Dec 4, 2009)

Right now I'm using coconut oil. I absolutely love the stuff! I bought it off Amazon in a glass jar for like 6 dollars. It's white and solid, but when you rub it in your hands it melts.

I was using a ver expensive Oil of Oilay mosturizer, but when I use the coconut oil, my face feels so soft and hydrated. It feels better with that than any creams I have bought


----------



## ivette (Dec 5, 2009)

maybe cetaphil or neutragena


----------



## gururose (Dec 5, 2009)

the palmers cocoa butter range is good... can anyone advise on a good body moisturizer?


----------



## muze007 (Dec 5, 2009)

Olay SPF15 for sensitive skin is good. It's doesn't break me out and it's really cheap.

If you have oily skin and need oil control, try Neutrogena's Dry Touch line; it has higher SPFs. SPF15 is not enough for me personally.

Both are around $10 range and they last a LONG time.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *gururose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the palmers cocoa butter range is good... can anyone advise on a good body moisturizer? Any type of butter, shea, cocoa, mango. You can also use coconut oil, it's pretty much inexpensive (you can find it in indian stores). I like to suggest macadamia oil as it works wonders against my dry cracked skin, but it's more expensive.


----------



## gururose (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks.... will give the oil a try. does it get on to yr clothes?


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 6, 2009)

Aveeno ulra calming with spf 15 I try not to put it on my SNOUT though due to oilyness.

I slather the original Nivea riche creme onto my forehead, under the eyes and on smile lines.


----------

